# NanoBSD question



## Phishfry (Jul 23, 2017)

I have figured out NanoBSD booting some but I am still grasping boot0cfg concepts.
I still have to manually intervene and press #2 to boot up. It only displays # then ## then ###
So NanoBSD uses boot0 boot menu because of the two slice redundant approach.
So I have a directive `NANO_BOOT0CFG="-s 2 ada0"` in my nanobsd cfg file.
It doesn't seem to be taking the directive correctly. What to troubleshoot?
amd64.cfg

```
NANO_ARCH=amd64
NANO_KERNEL=GENERIC
NANO_DRIVE=ada0
NANO_NAME=vga
NANO_BOOTLOADER="/boot/boot0"
NANO_BOOT0CFG="-s 2 ada0"
. common        # Pull in common definitions, keep last
```

How would I boot without a boot menu if I decide to only use a single nano_slice?
Maybe this?
`NANO_BOOTLOADER="/boot/mbr"`


----------

